# Fall Huron Run



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Okay, let's see if we can get back on track. I hit 4 spots yesterday, but only spent about a half hour in each. I had one hit, but it could have been anything. I saw one skipper caught. I talked to an incoming Walleye Fisherman at Pt. Moullie. He said that on his way out at 7am he saw a lot of fish porpoising. He told me where, but I'll hold on to that for now. Those fish may have moved on, but it's spot most of them will probably use coming into the river and that I've had my eye on for awhile. I went out there with my boat, during summer, and marked a deep hole with a very cluttered bottom. 

BTW: I'm looking for an able bodied partner, for my boat. I need someone that's retired or has weekdays free and can go about anytime they want. I have a hard time launching and retreivng alone and would prefer to fish with a partner anyway. I have to have someone around to say WOW, when I hook into a bruiser, land it for me, and take the picture :lol:. If you're intersted, PM me for details. If you're out of work and money is tight don't worry about it. If you can get to me, I can handle the expenses. After all, you would be doing me a big favor, because I would get to use the boat more.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

You got a picture of the boat?

Just kidding,:lol: Wish I was closer...
You troll body baits and spoons on boards?


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

Work is really slow for me now and my buds are all hunting i have a 19' javelin loaded so if you wanna go we have options pm me and we can make it happen!!!!!


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I will either use the troll motor and cast lures, or anchor and drift spawn, or jigs. Spawn and jigs would probably be the best way to get the bait into this spot, because it is snag city and we would lose a lot of lures trying to get down to the fish. 

My boat is a 12 ft, with a 9.5 Johnson and a Mnnkota 55. It weighs less than 200 lbs. with both motors on it. I have a couple more things to do to it, before it becomes an ideal fishing machine. Whoever wants in might get saddled with helping me.

Just so you know. some of the people that live along the river would like to see certain boat ramps closed to the public and used by residents only, because we "trash" them. The real agenda is to keep we fishermen from running up and down the river waking their boats. What say you guys? The Rockwood residents have already had a meeting with the city [I believe] to try to get one of our accesses closed. I'm trying to get them to leave the ramp at Jefferson Ave. open year round for we fishermen. However, they say there are laibility issues and they have to close the restrooms, etc. Heck, none of the other launch site even have restrooms. I asked them if they could just put up a liability waiver. They don't even need to plow it, if the snow is too deep we would just be out of luck for awhie. The last I heard they were going to "look into it". You know what that means. The ramp is rum by Elizabeth Park Marina. If you would like them to leave it open, please call and tell them. There number is 734-692-3326. I can't get improvements made at Flatrock Ramp and this done by myself. One phone call, doesn't impress the powers that be too much. Speak up if you want to keep and improve your access to the river.

Recently I mentioned that errosion is taking it's toll at the Flatrock Ramp. They have since dumped stone on both sides of the ramp to prevent this. I don't know if the city did it on their own or because of my phone calls, but I can rest well knowing that I tried. I just keep plugging and hope to find a sympathetic ear.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Can the steelies be had anywhere off shore? I don't have access to a boat an have been wanting to catch one for a while. Will I be able to catch them anywhere on the lower huron from around huroc?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes 313 you can catch them from Belleville dam all the way to erie.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I'm watching this thread too. I fished the Huron yesterday at Flat Rock but didn't see any, and all the locals tell me its a little early yet, so I will be planning a trip back once I know they've started good.

Also would like to know what type rod and reel you all prefer and what weight line. I've got 2 spinning rods rigged one with 6lb and 1 with 10lb, and just rigged last night a 10ft noodle rod with 6lb.

Also, what weight jigs are prefered and color of that matters?


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ifish said:


> Yes 313 you can catch them from Belleville dam all the way to erie.


Thanks! I just have gotten back into fishing, I used to do it when I was a kid. Now, I'm trying to learn more about it besides just throwing a worm and waiting. 

I caught more fish this summer than I did the whole time I used to fish when I was younger. I'm glad I found this forum.

I have a medium weight rod w/ 8lb test, will this be good for catching them?

-Thanks


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

A buddy of mine fished yesterday(4 hours) from shore downstream and went 1 for 2 with about a 5 lb steelhead. He fished with nuke eggs and "candy" in quarter sizes under a float. He said he saw a couple of kings porpose in a hole just below some known gravel. He swears they were kings, I believe him, because I catch a few kings each year fishing the Huron(2-3 per year) I am gonna try to get out this week(early) as I have a break in river charters west until next Friday!


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Jim..47 said:


> I'm watching this thread too. I fished the Huron yesterday at Flat Rock but didn't see any, and all the locals tell me its a little early yet, so I will be planning a trip back once I know they've started good.
> 
> Also would like to know what type rod and reel you all prefer and what weight line. I've got 2 spinning rods rigged one with 6lb and 1 with 10lb, and just rigged last night a 10ft noodle rod with 6lb.
> 
> Also, what weight jigs are prefered and color of that matters?


I use Okuma spinning reels and noodle rods in sizes 10'6" to 12' pending what river I am fishing. I primarly run 8-10# main line with various flourocarbon tippets as my leaders to my bait based on water clarity, same goes with different color floats.

I also use 50lb Power Pro with Okuma 9' rods and reels when I am casting hardware(spinners, plugs, cranks) to kings and early steelhead in the fall.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I need to pick up some decent 8lb line. I added 2 casting reels to my take along inventory, one with 8lb TrileneXT which is just too stiff and the other with Cabelas Ripcord, but I'm not sure how the Ripcord will work either because of its bouyancy, I think its 25Lb test.

I worked on getting my tackles box organized today and added a bunch of small sized plastic worms and grubs in all colors and some more jigs, plus some spinners. I also have wax worms, they were recommended by another experienced steelheader my son knows.

One quick question about Shad, are they eatable? They sure are a pretty fish.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

50 Lb what? lol Ok anyways Ya shad are edible, their flesh has a slightly oily stink texture to it, that leaves a wonderful aftertaste that lasts for days. You can fish for kings in the Huron all you want. Good Luck with that. The Huron used to get a run but only gets a few here and those were probably cohos not kings.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I've hit kings in the Huron in the fall, but few and far between.
The last one I hooked was three years ago, downstream of the boat launch. It smacked a big whoa nelly streamer I was stripping on a sink-tip, jumped twice and bolted.
I cleared line, waiting to hear my Tioga start singing, and then was shocked when my SLI 8wt exploded just above the handle. Turned out the line had whipped up around the fighting butt, and my rod gave out just before the 25# tippet did.  I dropped the rod and started hand-over-handing the line in, to see if I still land the beast. You all know how that turned out...


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I really don't feel the need for "too" much stealth, in the fall. I've seen videos of Steelhead under water, during fall. They have all kinds of junk coming at them, non-stop. I don't know how they can tell a float from a piece of debris, or line from any other junk that comes along. I know a guy that uses tube bait hooks, with the lead on them, for spawn bags and he's one of the best Steelheaders on the river. With line, low visibility is probably still a good idea, but I believe it's only beacuse a fish will move to avoid getting hit by it. However, if he is eyeing the bait and feels the line touch him, he will probably bolt too. You need to keep your rod tip up and as much main line as possible out of the water. I see so many guy using noodle rods, then pointing the tip at the water, while their bait is bouncing bottom. This "style" of fishing is all too common at the park. This creates a big current bow in your line, which pretty much sweeps a lot of fish out of the way, before your leader ever shows up. The make noodle rods, for the purpose of keeping your line out of the water and rocks, as well as fighting big fish on light line. So, keep your tip up, for cryin' out loud. Think of the physics of setting the hook, when you have a big bow in the line. Some say that you are just setting the hook from downstream that way and it still works. You won't get a solid set and are more likely to lose a fish. the heavier the main line, the more effect the current has on it, so keep it thin too. I use low diameter 6lb to 8lb P-Line Flouroclear. It's smaller than other line, including Maxima., so it doesn't get pulled by the current as much. It's very limp and tough. It hangs like thread, in 10 degree weather and I pulled a 20 lb tree stump out of the river with it, last year. The thing tasted lousy though. Next, set your weight so the bait drifts as close to the speed of the current as possible. It looks more natural and will reduce the number of snags. Your weight should be just ticking bottom, not dragging it. One thing I consider to be very important is don't let the fish see you. Wear natural colors, like blacks, browns, and greens. Stay as far back from the hole as possible and keep low. Don't stand on the highest rock you can find, with a big yellow slicker on, moving your arms all over the place. You will look like a predator. If the fish know you are there, they can shut down real quick. Hope this helps some,

I've been wondering for awhile why Lower Huron, Willow, and Oakwood Parks seem to be the only Metro Parks without access for small boats. Yesterday, I called and talked to the superintendant of the parks. He told me that they put boat launches in every 5 year plan, but they can't get the funding for them. He said they keep trying though. Just a little item for anyone else that might be curious.


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Ifish said:


> 50 Lb what? lol Ok anyways Ya shad are edible, their flesh has a slightly oily stink texture to it, that leaves a wonderful aftertaste that lasts for days. You can fish for kings in the Huron all you want. Good Luck with that. The Huron used to get a run but only gets a few here and those were probably cohos not kings.


Yes 50lb Power Pro. A lot of guides and fisherman I know use anywhere from 30 lb to 50 lb Power Pro when casting hardware. No stretch and the stuff is almost impossible to break and easy to cast. Plus the strikes from fish make it feel like they are gonna rip the rod out of your hands. Great for my customers(novice or beginner.) An no, those were kings I have caught in the past, I know the difference between my fish. And in no way am I saying anyone should target kings in the Huron. I am just saying I run into a few each year Steelhead fishing.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Quick report for today.
I hit Huroc Park this afternoon and started at my favorite hole.
Saw 5-10 guys at the coffer dam, looks like the shad are in now...

Hit one big fish swinging a chart/white Clouser Half & Half on a 5' sink tip - made one long hard run and came off - didn't see it, just a flash in the cloudy water. This was near the tailout of the pool, and with all the small shad around it could've been a steelie, muskie or sheephead (looked pretty white/silver).

I made two more casts, no luck, took a step back upstream and switched to a pink leech tube fly - I've found that the fall-run steelies love pink. Same drill, swung thru the hole twice, and the fly got hammered on the second drift. Hook held long enough to get a good roll out of said-fish, looked like steel to me. The second roll pitched the hook back at me.

I tried again with two other flies 'til around 3 - no other strikes.

Will be back again very soon - the water temp is dropping and some should be in soon!

Tight lines all!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah yes "Braid" like...." Dacron" back in the day !... there is a reason every one switched to Mono... it is a better product. Good thing you'll feel every touch... you'll need to......your gonna get less than half the takes you do with Mono !.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I use braid with a leader on occasion and many center pin fishermen use it also. I've caught just as many fish on it. I've used it for float fishing and I really like the way it lays on top of the water and takes only a flick of the wrist to set the hook. That's a plus, when there are overhanging limbs to get your line caught in if you give it a big yank. I've used it for years on my trips to Florida and it has always been a good tool, when fishing areas of heavy structure. I have reels that are spooled with 20, 30, and 50 lb. Power Pro. The debate has been going on for a long time. Mono, or other lines with stretch, are more forgiving for the novice that doesn't know when or how to pressure the fish properly during a fight. The lack of stretch can bend or rip a hook out, if you don't know what you are doing. It can cut through your fingers very easily too. The sensitvity of braid can't be denied though. The fact that it floats also makes it a good choice in areas that are full of tall rocks and limbs lying just below the surface. You can cast a float across the debris field to a hole and the main line will stay above it during your drift. Have you read all the threads about braids from the west side boat guys? Braid is really popular among them. When the temps run below freezing though, it's time to put the braid away. That's when it gets stiff and starts to cut into your guides. I would suggest ceramic guides with braids. I use mono 80% of time for Steelies, but I really like the great sensitivity of braid. I think braid has a place in your arsenal, for long casts to still fish spawn or other baits as well as the other situations I mentioned. Look for reviews on the web, before buying braid though.

http://www.tackletour.com/menulines.html


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I've found it to be VERY NOISY and it seems to deter takes. Being attentive is far more productive, WATCH YOUR LINE, it moves before any detection is possible, Mono or Braid. Mono was at the time, the one most important invention in the fishing world. Ice fishing, except those willing to use sewing thread, was non-productive, though it was fairly easy to fool some of the game fish, pan fishing was frustrating at best. I have used the Braids, and I always end up back at the Mono Dept.. Even the most seasoned Anglers can't prevent the loss of a Fish due to a "tissue" hook up, Braid is non forgiving in that aspect. I agree it is sensitive, but I don't believe that compensates for fewer takes.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Braid is like any other piece of equiptment, it can be great if you know how to effectively use it. I haven't had any issue losing fish due to the non stretch of braid. Just be sure to pair it with a medium to med fast action rod and keep the drag lose. If you are just looking to horse a fish in, then use a set-up appropriate for that.

I'm a light tackle junkie and braid has opened many opportunities due to the lines diameter. Just be sure to pair it right with the right set-up for teh species you are targeting.

Same goes for flouro and mono. As long as you understand your equiptments constraints, you can make well educated decisions on where and how to use it.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

baiter?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Streamer we already know I am a master in all classes of baiters. Went 0/1 today on a small jack that spit the hook in an ever so graceful cartwheel. Saw 2 taken 1X 5lber 1X 3lbers , saw a guy snag a salmon in the tail, this guy was snagging for shad on a 5 foot rod with a baitcaster ( lol) anyways this salmon was around 15 and bulky but a lil tore up, he did a couple real nice jumps by the coffer to put on a show but he got off. Water is low and a lil dirty


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I wanted to try a baitcaster, but I don't use real HUGE lures. My fav is a 1/8 roostertail, would any baitcaster (small one) work for this or am I better for sticking to my spinning reel?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Stick with your spinning reel and probably want to invest in a noodle also. If you like using spinners you want to use probably no more the 6# test, you want to be able to cut the water and get the spinner on the bottom as quickly as possible to maximize retrieve.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm gonna go to Huroc tomorrow and try. 

Anyone had any luck?

The trout I caught still had the pink stripe down the sides


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Many casts. No fish. Need rain. Weather too nice.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a talk with the steelhead and they told me the run is over, they said to tell you guys they hope you had fun and they will see you in the spring.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Saw a guy take a big one today.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice Report


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

Do most people fish anywhere from the coffer to the telegraph bridge? I am new to Huroc. Does anyone use spawn or mostly just cast?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Big Fish ,

Don't take this the wrong way. But you have 2 posts and people on here are sick and tired of giving advice on here then they go to fish and end up fishin with 50 noobs who screw it up for everyone and then end up catchin the fish they were after. Not trying to discourage you but right at the end of the street there is a bait store called little dipper. Go there and ask you questions or go fish and ask you questions. The only advice I'm gonna give ya is HotnTots Gold or silver and yes we use spawn. Other then that Good Luck.


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Ifish said:


> Big Fish ,
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way. But you have 2 posts and people on here are sick and tired of giving advice on here then they go to fish and end up fishin with 50 noobs who screw it up for everyone and then end up catchin the fish they were after. Not trying to discourage you but right at the end of the street there is a bait store called little dipper. Go there and ask you questions or go fish and ask you questions. The only advice I'm gonna give ya is HotnTots Gold or silver and yes we use spawn. Other then that Good Luck.


Damn for a very general question about huroc, somebody got their waders in a bunch.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I was thinking the same thing

The season hasn't even started and all the "talk" makes it sound like the silver run on the Kenai :lol:

It's the Huron, Dude...

Marginal water, marginal run (at best)


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ifish said:


> Big Fish ,
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way. But you have 2 posts and people on here are sick and tired of giving advice on here then they go to fish and end up fishin with 50 noobs who screw it up for everyone and then end up catchin the fish they were after. Not trying to discourage you but right at the end of the street there is a bait store called little dipper. Go there and ask you questions or go fish and ask you questions. The only advice I'm gonna give ya is HotnTots Gold or silver and yes we use spawn. Other then that Good Luck.


 Yap Yap Yap


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

HAHAHHA you guys are clowns, read every other dang request on here and you get half the politeness I provided. The fact is the Huron can get a good run and you can go catch fish if you put in the time. I will pretty much outfish all of you, unless of course you have a boat. So when your down there griping cause you ain't catchin jack then so be it don't come askng me for help. I put in my time. I try to be polite and I even sent the guy a PM but noooooo you guys are on your almighty pedestal and you guys are the best thing to fishing since sliced bread.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ifish said:


> HAHAHHA you guys are clowns, I put in my time. I try to be polite and I even sent the guy a PM but noooooo you guys are on your almighty pedestal and you guys are the best thing to fishing since sliced bread.


Used to be...  Now we don't even care (but we look good doing it...LOL)


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I do think that there is realy only one person here who thinks that they are on a pedastal.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

It doesn't even warrant a response, you guys know what I am talking about and like I said in the past. Alot of the good guys that used to be on this site have all moved on gee I wonder why?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Ifish said:


> . I will pretty much outfish all of you, unless of course you have a boat. So when your down there griping cause you ain't catchin jack then so be it don't come askng me for help. I put in my time. I try to be polite and I even sent the guy a PM but noooooo you guys are on your almighty pedestal and you guys are the best thing to fishing since sliced bread.


Didn't you just catch your 1st steelhead 2 years ago?


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

No it was 4 years ago and it was my first steel not my first fish. Point being though I've put in my time on that river so I know it well. And it's a complete crock that I have folloowed what seems to be the motto of go find out for yourself when someone asks for a report but I went above and beyond and gave advice and was very polite and I still get ragged on for the way I approached it. When in other posts people will respond to a request for info with arrogance and the 1 post rule. It's not even worth my time because the arrogance even when you are trying to be helpful on this site as I stated probably explains why a vast majority of all the cool cats from back in the day have taken off to other sites.


----------

